
Fake Apple Keynote "Leaked" on Wikipedia - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/14/fake-apple-keynote-leaked-on-wikipedia/
======
tlrobinson
This is obviously fake, so why are people making such a big deal about it?
Waste of time, don't bother.

